# Laptop Buying advice: Samsung NP300E5Z-A01IN



## Saurav2007 (Jan 22, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) 23-25k 

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
c. Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen or d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if 
Delhi, India

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Samsung preferred
Toshiba not preferred

5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
Documents, browsing, sd videos but should not lag like an atom netbook

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
both

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
rarely, and at-least 5 yrs old

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
> 4-6

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
Ideally would like to see

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
Linux / Win 7 32 bit
Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
1366*768 minimum. The screen should be well built and flexible such that it can be flattened out (at around 150 degrees) without fear of breaking

Weight should not be more than 2.5 kg
Need a good comfortable keyboard for typing long documents  (i have never used laptop before)

I zeroed on these two
Samsung NP300E5Z-A01IN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
Any comments on the screen flexibility and inbuilt speaker sound quality?
What is performance of this processor / integrated graphics compared to i3? This setup is expected to give 6 hrs backup?
and
*www.flipkart.com/computers/laptops..._Q--&ref=daf48646-b553-4ce7-b9c5-83de85c52ddf
What will be the difference in battery backup compared to former?

Any review would be appreciated. Any other suggestions welcome


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 23, 2012)

I would suggest you to get Sony VAIO E Series VPCEG25EN. You need to extend your budget for this but this is worth every penny,you can easily get it for 28k.
Or if you can arrange some coupon,you will get it at a lower price,I got it for 27k recently with help of a coupon which a guy gave me.Or get it from timtara for 26k but I have heard a lot of complaints about timtara that they take a lot of time to deliver the products.
There are Asus X series laptops also which will cost you around 25-26k but spending few extra thousand bucks on sony is worth as you will also get original Windows 7 also with it.
And I would suggest you to stay away from Dual core and 1st gen i3 processors.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 23, 2012)

^Why stay away from dual core?


----------



## Saurav2007 (Jan 23, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I would suggest you to get Sony VAIO E Series VPCEG25EN. You need to extend your budget for this but this is worth every penny,you can easily get it for 28k.
> Or if you can arrange some coupon,you will get it at a lower price,I got it for 27k recently with help of a coupon which a guy gave me.Or get it from timtara for 26k but I have heard a lot of complaints about timtara that they take a lot of time to deliver the products.
> There are Asus X series laptops also which will cost you around 25-26k but spending few extra thousand bucks on sony is worth as you will also get original Windows 7 also with it.
> And I would suggest you to stay away from Dual core and 1st gen i3 processors.




Thanks for the suggestion...

How is this one...Asus X Series X53TA-SX096D.  
Any idea about the battery backup and the screen?
Is there any other Llano based laptop by any other manufacturer

I am still tempted by the samsung dual core since it seems to have the best screen (HD LED non glare)



dashing.sujay said:


> ^Why stay away from dual core?




Dual core is still much faster than both intel atom and AMD Brazos based netbooks? Isn't it so?

I currently use a phenom ii x2 based desktop. Will i get similar load and run times with a dual core laptop? Or are laptop builds slower than comparative desktop builds?
Forgive my ignorance


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 23, 2012)

Saurav2007 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion...
> 
> How is this one...Asus X Series X53TA-SX096D.
> Any idea about the battery backup and the screen?
> Is there any other Llano based laptop by any other manufacturer



This model is bang for buck, just add 2GB of RAM. Battery back up of a Llano based lappy is supposed to be good due to integrated graphics.



> I am still tempted by the samsung dual core since it seems to have the best screen (HD LED non glare)



Which model?



> Dual core is still much faster than both intel atom and AMD Brazos based netbooks? Isn't it so?



Yeah.



> I currently use a phenom ii x2 based desktop. Will i get similar load and run times with a dual core laptop? Or are laptop builds slower than comparative desktop builds?



If you're comparing virtual performance, then the answer is yeah. Otherwise you can't directly compare a desktop & mobile processor.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Why stay away from dual core?



Dual Core is old now.I said so as now its time when no one should think below a 2nd gen i3.


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

*Pentium B940 is NOT old.* It's just a level below Core i3 2nd gen. Just like Core i3 2nd gen is a level below Core i5 2nd gen.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 23, 2012)

ico said:


> *Pentium B940 is NOT old.* It's just a level below Core i3 2nd gen. Just like Core i3 2nd gen is a level below Core i5 2nd gen.



I don't how much difference is there in performance of B940 when compared to i3 but there is a lot of difference in performance of i3 and i5


----------



## Saurav2007 (Jan 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> This model is bang for buck, just add 2GB of RAM. Battery back up of a Llano based lappy is supposed to be good due to integrated graphics.





Which model?

Samsung NP300E5Z-A01IN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

This model to be precise. Samsung NP300E5Z-A01IN. It is supposed to have a good screen and how does the Asus screen match up to it is what I need to know.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 23, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I don't how much difference is there in performance of B940 when compared to i3 but there is a lot of difference in performance of i3 and i5



A level below doesn't mean that difference is just by a notch. i5>>i3>B940.



Saurav2007 said:


> *Which model?*
> 
> Samsung NP300E5Z-A01IN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
> 
> This model to be precise. Samsung NP300E5Z-A01IN. It is supposed to have a good screen and how does the Asus screen match up to it is what I need to know.



The model which you only mentioned (Asus x53). And the samsung one you gave link of has Intel Dual core, but Asus has Llano. IMHO Llano >> Dual core, as it provides a decent blend of processing power with raw graphics power with battery life everlong.


----------



## qams (Jan 25, 2012)

Saurav2007 said:


> Which model?
> 
> Samsung NP300E5Z-A01IN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
> 
> This model to be precise. Samsung NP300E5Z-A01IN. It is supposed to have a good screen and how does the Asus screen match up to it is what I need to know.



I am using this laptop and found very good, Good Anti-Reflective display no gloss at all, 4 to 5 hrs battery backup on Windows XP, 3 to 4 hrs on Windows 7, It has samsung Hard disk.

HD Tune HDD rating= 100MBps (impressive)

*Slightly pricy as compared to Toshiba and No USB 3.0 port.*

Best Brightness levels of LCD, no other company has this much of Brightness when you compare HP, DELL, Acer, Asus, MSI, Lenovo etc..

Service Support is also good, Once I asked for Drives, But I used R517 earlier for 2 years no problem at all in that model also.

When you go to purchase any laptop check the uniformity of LCD's LED backlight as I have heared from friends that one side is more lit & other side less lit.

*B940* is better than 1st gen Core-i3 if you check benchmark websites, I didn't face any slowdown with Gaming also, no problem with HD video also


----------



## Saurav2007 (Jan 25, 2012)

qams said:


> I am using this laptop and found very good, Good Anti-Reflective display no gloss at all, 4 to 5 hrs battery backup on Windows XP, 3 to 4 hrs on Windows 7, It has samsung Hard disk.
> 
> HD Tune HDD rating= 100MBps (impressive)
> 
> ...



Thanks, what is the best deal for this laptop. Online is around 22.5+ without any bag. Can i get better offline deal in Delhi?


----------



## qams (Jan 25, 2012)

Saurav2007 said:


> Thanks, what is the best deal for this laptop. Online is around 22.5+ without any bag. Can i get better offline deal in Delhi?



Yes with bag price is 22.5k in Advantage computers, Nehru Place.

But here with Bag (in Ritchie street, chennai) price is 22k only. I don't know why so much difference there.

But as i have already said check brightness uniformity in the BIOS screen (F2 or Delete) as no GUI OS there to test.


----------



## saurabh595 (Jan 27, 2012)

I want to buy *Acer aspire timelinex 5830tg* laptop 
Specifications-core i5 2nd gen,3gb RAM,640gb hdd,1gb graphic card
According to digit top 10 list Acer Aspire Timelinex 5830TG - Affordable Sandy Bridge laptop [Review] - Laptops | Laptop | Notebooks Reviews | ThinkDigit Reviews the laptop is priced at Rs.40,900.
But when i asked at local shops in my city the price is around 45,000.
So please anyone can tell me whats the price of this laptop.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 27, 2012)

Core i3 based model is selling for 38435 at flipkart. so expect local price to be 38-39k.

the core i5 based model is out of stock. 46332 the list price.


----------



## saurabh595 (Jan 27, 2012)

So does that mean price posted by Digit on the website is wrong????????

Digit admin please reply...................


----------

